# Coyote territorial ranges



## conntaxman (Jun 6, 2013)

I live in the country in ct, few homes around but not that many. About a 1 field away down the hill their are 2 small ponds and they make a small brook,swamp that leads to a small lake. I hear the yotes down around that part at Different night's, sometimes not for a few days. So now do they yelp all the time, or just when they killed something at night.Don't hear them in the day time.
In between 2 fields their is a small patch of thick woods, and my aunt think they had their pups their this yr. How far do they rome .Im just going to start going after them,but want to make sure that i have every thing as good as possible. I dont want them to get scared off from me being stupid. I have been walking with my puppy / 13 months old BullMastfi/Boxer. for over a yr and I always walked up in these fields, that dosen't seen to have any effect on them.
John


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You may have some issues with your dog around adult coyotes. Coyotes tend to be pretty dog aggressive this time of year so just watch out.

A coyotes ranges is between 3-5miles. During this time of year they won't range quite as far. Pups are around 10 lbs or so and are mobile.

If you want to hunt coyotes I'd suggest waiting tell winter when the pelts are prime.

Xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Coyotes seem to range in the 25 square mile In the small wood lots here in Lower Michigan and other heavy populated eastern states. With few fence rows, vacant fallow fields they are hard pressed to find enough food if they stay in a small area.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Years ago when fox were very thick they didn't shoot coyotes on refuges. The reason was they displaced fox. Fox have a smaller range of two to three miles, and they hunt every bit of that area very successfully. They were the number one nest predator back in the 1980's before mange hit us.
Coyotes on the other hand have ranges of four to six even seven miles. They are always odd shaped bordered by streams, roads, fields or other natural barriers. Because their areas are so large they hunt mostly the perimeters. However, there are normally no fox territories within their territory. Fox ranges may be present between coyote territories. Because the fox are out of that area, and because coyotes hunt the perimeter waterfowl nests, and other species are more successful in the interior of a coyote range than outside of it. With the fox nearly gone I would guess that's no longer true.


----------

